# Lucky Shopping Guide



## political_twin (Sep 5, 2005)

This book caught my eye at the bookstore & I was wondering what you guys thought of it.  Is it a definite buy or not?


----------



## SoundlessRiot (Oct 9, 2005)

I have this but I like the What not to wear (bbc, Trinny and Susannah ) books better.


----------

